# Meetings > Workshops >  1ο σεμινάριο freeNAS server, Σάββατο 20/10/07 11:00

## dalex

.................................

----------


## ggeorgan

Με τι παρασύνθημα κατεβάζουμε ;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dalex

..............................

----------


## herbalizer

Ωραία... Πολύ χρήσιμο σεμινάριο. Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Στήσιμο - παραμετροποίηση ενός NAS server.....


Ωραία!
Δεν μ' άκουσαν και πήραμε στο τμήμα 2003 file Server edition + Compaq ML350 (τον μικρό) + 1.2 TB SATA raid5 = 4.800 ευρώ (γλιτώνουμε βέβαια ρύθμιση 50 χρηστών λόγω active directory αλλά από εκεί και πέρα με τις λίγες απαιτήσεις που έχουμε δεν αξίζει τη δαπάνη)
Με τα ίδια χρήματα Θα στήναμε 2 freeNAS με 1.5 ΤΒ και έναν εφεδρικό.
Θα τους πάω φωτογραφίες από το σεμινάριο.  ::  




> ...Μην αργήσετε όπως το προηγούμενο Σάββατο, να τελειώνουμε νωρίς!


Εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η θέση του video προβολέα, λέω να τον βάλουμε σε άλλη θέση  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

ναι! να βάλουμε ράγες Maglev στο ταβάνι , να το πηγαίνουμε όπου θέλουμε
άνοιξε όλα τα port να πηγαίνει παντού

Πολύ πιθανόν να έρθω
Αλλά αν δεν έρθω καλή επιτυχία για αύριο

----------


## noisyjohn

Τελείωσαμε νωρίς ! ... γύρω στις 4:30  :: 
Από Δευτέρα αρχίζω στο γραφείο εφαρμογή. Αλλα κόλπα!
Ευχαριστούμε dalex  ::

----------


## dalex

.............................................

----------


## dalex

.........................................

----------


## dalex

.......................................

----------


## dalex

.................................

----------

